# bcmdhd help



## giveen

What am I missing?
Help? And no, I can't ask anyone else in my section because I am the only developer.



Code:


D/WifiService(  313): setWifiEnabled: true pid=592, uid=1000<br />
<br />
E/WifiHW  (   90): Failed to open wlan fw path param (No such file or directory)<br />
<br />
E/SoftapController(   90): Softap fwReload - failed: -1<br />
<br />
E/WifiStateMachine(  313): Failed to reload STA firmware java.lang.IllegalStateException: command '5 softap fwreload wlan0 STA' failed with '400 5 Softap operation failed (No such file or directory)'<br />
<br />
W/CommandListener(   90): Failed to retrieve HW addr for wlan0 (No such device)<br />
<br />
D/CommandListener(   90): Setting iface cfg<br />
<br />
E/WifiStateMachine(  313): Unable to change interface settings: java.lang.IllegalStateException: command '7 interface setcfg wlan0 0.0.0.0 0 down' failed with '400 7 Failed to set address (No such device)'<br />
<br />
I/wpa_supplicant( 1044): rfkill: Cannot open RFKILL control device<br />
<br />
E/wpa_supplicant( 1044): nl80211: Could not configure driver to use managed mode<br />
<br />
E/wpa_supplicant( 1044): Could not read interface wlan0 flags: No such device<br />
<br />
E/wpa_supplicant( 1044): wlan0: Failed to initialize driver interface<br />
<br />
E/WifiStateMachine(  313): Failed to start supplicant!

BoardConfig.mk


Code:


BOARD_WPA_SUPPLICANT_DRIVER := NL80211<br />
WPA_SUPPLICANT_VERSION := VER_0_8_X<br />
BOARD_WPA_SUPPLICANT_PRIVATE_LIB := lib_driver_cmd_bcmdhd<br />
BOARD_HOSTAPD_DRIVER := NL80211<br />
BOARD_HOSTAPD_PRIVATE_LIB := lib_driver_cmd_bcmdhd<br />
BOARD_WLAN_DEVICE := bcmdhd<br />
WIFI_DRIVER_FW_PATH_PARAM := "/sys/module/bcmdhd/parameters/firmware_path"<br />
WIFI_DRIVER_FW_PATH_STA := "/system/vendor/firmware/fw_bcmdhd.bin"<br />
WIFI_DRIVER_FW_PATH_AP := "/system/vendor/firmware/fw_bcmdhd_apsta.bin"<br />
WIFI_DRIVER_FW_PATH_P2P := "/system/vendor/firmware/fw_bcmdhd_p2p.bin"<br />

streak7.mk


Code:


<br />
WIFI_BAND := 802_11_ABG<br />
$(call inherit-product-if-exists, hardware/broadcom/wlan/bcmdhd/firmware/bcm4329/device-bcm.mk)<br />

kernel defconfig


Code:


CONFIG_BCMDHD=y<br />
CONFIG_BCMDHD_FW_PATH="/system/etc/firmware/fw_bcmdhd.bin"<br />
CONFIG_BCMDHD_NVRAM_PATH="/system/etc/wifi/bcmdhd.cal"<br />

init.streak7.rc


Code:


service wpa_supplicant /system/bin/wpa_supplicant \<br />
    -Dnl80211 -iwlan0 -c/data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf<br />
# we will start as root and wpa_supplicant will switch to user wifi<br />
# after setting up the capabilities required for WEXT<br />
# user wifi<br />
# group wifi inet keystore<br />
    class main<br />
    socket wpa_wlan0 dgram 660 wifi wifi<br />
    disabled<br />
    oneshot<br />

wpa_supplicant.conf


Code:


<br />
update_config=1<br />
ctrl_interface=wlan0<br />
eapol_version=1<br />
ap_scan=1<br />
fast_reauth=1<br />

and I grabbed the drivers/net/wireless/bcmdhd from the kernel
https://github.com/Borkata/android-tegra-nv-2.6.39/tree/jb


----------



## giveen

I'm pretty much having the same error but with bcm4329



Code:


<br />
/WifiService(  530): setWifiEnabled: true pid=757, uid=1000<br />
D/BluetoothAdapter(  658): 1088952104: getState() :  mService = null. Returning STATE_OFF<br />
D/dalvikvm(  530): GC_CONCURRENT freed 798K, 21% free 5425K/6796K, paused 9ms+5ms, total 74ms<br />
D/BluetoothAdapter(  757): 1088293664: getState() :  mService = null. Returning STATE_OFF<br />
W/PrintK  (  530): ## wifi_probe<br />
W/PrintK  (  530): wifi_set_power = 1<br />
D/dalvikvm(  757): GC_CONCURRENT freed 371K, 13% free 3895K/4444K, paused 3ms+9ms, total 76ms<br />
W/PrintK  (  530): wifi_set_carddetect = 1<br />
W/PrintK  (  530):<br />
W/PrintK  (  530): Dongle Host Driver, version 4.218.248.31<br />
D/PrintK  (	5): <6>mmc2: new high speed SDIO card at address 0001<br />
W/PrintK  (	5): DHD: dongle ram size is set to 294912(orig 294912)<br />
W/PrintK  (	5): Firmware version = wl0: Feb 11 2011 17:00:41 version 4.218.248.23<br />
W/PrintK  (	5): wl configuration done!<br />
W/PrintK  (	5): wlan0: Broadcom Dongle Host Driver mac=48:5d:60:fa:e5:8d<br />
W/PrintK  (	5): Exited wl_control_wl_start<br />
D/Tethering(  530): sendTetherStateChangedBroadcast 0, 0, 0<br />
E/WifiStateMachine(  530): Failed to reload STA firmware java.lang.IllegalStateException: command '7 softap fwreload wlan0 STA' failed with '400 7 Softap operation failed (No such file or directory)'<br />
D/Tethering(  530): sendTetherStateChangedBroadcast 1, 0, 0<br />
D/Tethering(  530): InitialState.processMessage what=4<br />
D/Tethering(  530): sendTetherStateChangedBroadcast 1, 0, 0<br />
D/CommandListener(   91): Setting iface cfg<br />
D/CommandListener(   91): Trying to bring down wlan0<br />
D/Tethering(  530): InitialState.processMessage what=4<br />
D/Tethering(  530): sendTetherStateChangedBroadcast 0, 0, 0<br />
I/wpa_supplicant( 1433): Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant<br />
W/PrintK  ( 1433): Exited wl_control_wl_start<br />
D/Tethering(  530): sendTetherStateChangedBroadcast 1, 0, 0<br />
E/WifiConfigStore(  530): Error parsing configurationjava.io.FileNotFoundException: /data/misc/wifi/ipconfig.txt: open failed: ENOENT (No such file or directory)<br />
D/BluetoothAdapter(  757): 1088293664: getState() :  mService = null. Returning STATE_OFF<br />
E/WifiStateMachine(  530): Failed to set frequency band 0<br />
D/BluetoothAdapter(  658): 1088952104: getState() :  mService = null. Returning STATE_OFF<br />
W/PrintK  ( 1433): wl_iw_iscan_set_scan: Scan from SIOCGIWSCAN not supported<br />
W/wpa_supplicant( 1433): wlan0: Failed to initiate AP scan<br />
V/PrintK  (  556): <7>[ASOC-DBG]tegra_dapm_event_int_spk SND_SOC_DAPM_EVENT_ON ? 0<br />
V/PrintK  (  556):<br />
W/PrintK  ( 1433): wl_iw_iscan_set_scan: Scan from SIOCGIWSCAN not supported<br />
W/wpa_supplicant( 1433): wlan0: Failed to initiate AP scan<br />
V/PrintK  (	0): <7>wlan0: no IPv6 routers present<br />
V/PrintK  (   97): <7>[ASOC-DBG]tegra_dapm_event_int_spk SND_SOC_DAPM_EVENT_ON ? 2<br />
V/PrintK  (   97):<br />
W/ResourceType(  757): getEntry failing because entryIndex 129 is beyond type entryCount 4<br />
D/dalvikvm(  757): GC_CONCURRENT freed 492K, 15% free 3861K/4532K, paused 3ms+11ms, total 46ms<br />
D/PrintK  (   97): <6>wm8903_set_dai_trigger 1<br />
W/PrintK  ( 1433): wl_iw_iscan_set_scan: Scan from SIOCGIWSCAN not supported<br />
W/wpa_supplicant( 1433): wlan0: Failed to initiate AP scan<br />
D/PrintK  (   97): <6>wm8903_set_dai_trigger 0<br />
W/PrintK  (   64): dog, +tegra_wdt_set_timeout, wdt->timeout=130<br />
W/PrintK  ( 1433): wl_iw_iscan_set_scan: Scan from SIOCGIWSCAN not supported<br />
W/wpa_supplicant( 1433): wlan0: Failed to initiate AP scan<br />
D/dalvikvm(  725): GC_CONCURRENT freed 196K, 12% free 2812K/3184K, paused 3ms+2ms, total 27ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  725): GC_CONCURRENT freed 193K, 11% free 3023K/3396K, paused 3ms+3ms, total 28ms<br />
D/NvOsDebugPrintf(  725): NvRmPrivGetChipIdStub: Could not read Tegra chip id/rev<br />
D/NvOsDebugPrintf(  725): Expected on kernels without Tegra3 support, using Tegra2<br />
D/dalvikvm(  725): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 86K, 12% free 3033K/3432K, paused 20ms, total 20ms<br />
I/dalvikvm-heap(  725): Grow heap (frag case) to 3.756MB for 654928-byte allocation<br />
D/dalvikvm(  725): GC_CONCURRENT freed 3K, 10% free 3669K/4072K, paused 2ms+3ms, total 25ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  725): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 23ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  725): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 175K, 9% free 3792K/4148K, paused 21ms, total 21ms<br />
I/dalvikvm-heap(  725): Grow heap (frag case) to 5.188MB for 1379576-byte allocation<br />
D/dalvikvm(  725): GC_CONCURRENT freed 19K, 7% free 5119K/5496K, paused 2ms+3ms, total 23ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  725): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 20ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  725): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 0K, 7% free 5120K/5496K, paused 19ms, total 19ms<br />
I/dalvikvm-heap(  725): Grow heap (frag case) to 5.950MB for 818656-byte allocation<br />
D/dalvikvm(  725): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 0K, 6% free 5919K/6296K, paused 20ms, total 20ms<br />
V/PrintK  (  556): <7>[ASOC-DBG]tegra_dapm_event_int_spk SND_SOC_DAPM_EVENT_ON ? 0<br />
V/PrintK  (  556):<br />
V/PrintK  (   97): <7>[ASOC-DBG]tegra_dapm_event_int_spk SND_SOC_DAPM_EVENT_ON ? 2<br />
V/PrintK  (   97):<br />
D/PrintK  (   97): <6>wm8903_set_dai_trigger 1<br />
D/WifiConfigStore(  530): IP config changed SSID = "DeathStar" linkProperties: LinkAddresses: [] Routes: [] DnsAddresses: []<br />
D/WifiConfigStore(  530): proxy changed SSID = "DeathStar"<br />
W/PrintK  ( 1433): wl_iw_iscan_set_scan: Scan from SIOCGIWSCAN not supported<br />
W/wpa_supplicant( 1433): wlan0: Failed to initiate AP scan<br />
W/PrintK  ( 1433): wl_iw_iscan_set_scan: Scan from SIOCGIWSCAN not supported<br />
W/wpa_supplicant( 1433): wlan0: Failed to initiate AP scan<br />
D/CommandListener(   91): Clearing all IP addresses on wlan0<br />
D/ConnectivityService(  530): ConnectivityChange for WIFI: DISCONNECTED/DISCONNECTED<br />
D/ConnectivityService(  530): Attempting to switch to mobile<br />
D/ConnectivityService(  530): Attempting to switch to BLUETOOTH_TETHER<br />
D/dalvikvm(  757): GC_CONCURRENT freed 195K, 10% free 4113K/4532K, paused 3ms+5ms, total 40ms<br />
W/IInputConnectionWrapper(  757): finishComposingText on inactive InputConnection<br />
W/PrintK  ( 1433): wl_iw_iscan_set_scan: Scan from SIOCGIWSCAN not supported<br />
W/wpa_supplicant( 1433): wlan0: Failed to initiate AP scan<br />
W/PrintK  ( 1433): wl_iw_iscan_set_scan: Scan from SIOCGIWSCAN not supported<br />
W/wpa_supplicant( 1433): wlan0: Failed to initiate AP scan<br />
D/dalvikvm(  530): GC_CONCURRENT freed 658K, 21% free 5428K/6796K, paused 14ms+5ms, total 60ms<br />
W/PrintK  ( 1433): wl_iw_iscan_set_scan: Scan from SIOCGIWSCAN not supported<br />
W/wpa_supplicant( 1433): wlan0: Failed to initiate AP scan<br />
D/Tethering(  530): MasterInitialState.processMessage what=3<br />
D/PrintK  (   97): <6>wm8903_set_dai_trigger 0<br />
I/UpdateCheckReceiver( 1066): Got connectivity change, has connection: false<br />
W/PrintK  ( 1433): wl_iw_iscan_set_scan: Scan from SIOCGIWSCAN not supported<br />
W/wpa_supplicant( 1433): wlan0: Failed to initiate AP scan<br />
D/CommandListener(   91): Clearing all IP addresses on wlan0<br />
D/WifiService(  530): setWifiEnabled: false pid=757, uid=1000<br />
D/BluetoothAdapter(  658): 1088952104: getState() :  mService = null. Returning STATE_OFF<br />
D/BluetoothAdapter(  757): 1088293664: getState() :  mService = null. Returning STATE_OFF<br />
W/PrintK  ( 1433): Failed to set 'wpa_auth'iovar<br />
D/PrintK  ( 1433): <6>ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready<br />
I/wpa_supplicant( 1433): wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING<br />
D/Tethering(  530): InitialState.processMessage what=4<br />
D/Tethering(  530): sendTetherStateChangedBroadcast 0, 0, 0<br />
W/Netd	(   91): No subsystem found in netlink event<br />
D/NetlinkEvent(   91): Unexpected netlink message. type=0x11<br />
W/PrintK  (  530): ## wifi_remove<br />
W/PrintK  (  530): wifi_set_carddetect = 0<br />
W/PrintK  (  530): wifi_set_power = 0<br />
D/PrintK  (   68): <6>mmc2: card 0001 removed<br />
W/PrintK  (   68): [MMC]> host name mmc2, q_wlan_flag: 0


----------

